# Schtroumpf de schtroumpf !



## ebilsai

Bonjour,
Encore une expression de schtroumpf qui me casse la tête (soulignée dans l'image)
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4624/61704414.jpg
Je devine qu'elle a le sens de zut! mais aucune idée sur l'expression exacte. Aucune suggestion? 

autre expressions que j'ai aucune idée de quoi s'agit-il:
"espèce de sale   schtroumpf" dans l'exemple suivant: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/613/25822163.jpg
"Bande de schtroumpf" dans : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/539/17185491.jpg


----------



## itka

Je dirais :_ "nom d'un chien !" "nom de Dieu !" _
Comme tu le penses, ça n'a pas d'autre sens que de s'exclamer. Il pourrait dire "zut !"


----------



## sioban

Ou bien "Zut de zut", "Flûte de flûte", "Bon sang de bois", ou quelque chose de beaucoup plus grossier, mais ce n'est pas le genre des schtroumpfs.
Il y a plein de possibilité dans cette situation.


----------



## ebilsai

il y a certes beaucoup de possibilités pour la traduction mais je cherche quelque chose neutre, ou plutôt enfantine voyant que c'est une BD pour les enfants 

autre question, svp. "espèce de sale   schtroumpf" dans l'exemple suivant: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/613/25822163.jpg
(comme je suis nulle quand il s'agit des expressions figées  )


----------



## mesie

Le capitaine Haddock aurait dit "Tonnerre de Brest"!


----------



## Nicomon

sioban said:


> Ou bien "Zut de zut", "Flûte de flûte", "Bon sang de bon sang", ou quelque chose de beaucoup plus grossier, mais ce n'est pas le genre des schtroumpfs.


 J'aime bien l'idée de répéter... sur le même modèle que l'original.

Tu pensais peut-être à « merde de merde »?  Pour un Québécois, ce n'est pas SI grossier que ça.  

ebilsai, pour l'autre question il faudrait peut-être ouvrir un autre fil.  Tu peux googler "Espèce de sale", et voir ce que les gens mettent après sale.  
Les choix sont illimités!  Les expressions du capitaine Haddock peuvent aussi aider.


----------



## ebilsai

il faudrait penser aux enfants et cherchons quelque chose neutre, svp


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ebilsai,

Il me venait spontanément « crotte de crotte ! ».
(et je suis un grand enfant... )


----------



## sioban

ebilsai said:


> autre question, svp. "espèce de sale   schtroumpf" dans l'exemple suivant: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/613/25822163.jpg
> (comme je suis nulle quand il s'agit des expressions figées  )



Ici je traduirais par "espèce de sale brute".


----------



## snarkhunter

Bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas ici du Schtroumpf farceur, je dirais pourtant "pétard de pétard" !


----------



## ebilsai

@Nicomon: j'aurais eu peu que mes questions portent seulement sur un mot schtroumpf alor je les ai toutes mis ici 
J'ai essayé de googler les expressions, mais j'ai du mal à choisir un nuance convenable au style de la BD


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je dirais :_ "nom d'un chien !" "nom de Dieu !"_






sioban said:


> Ou bien "Zut de zut", "Flûte de flûte", "Bon sang de bois", ou quelque chose de beaucoup plus grossier, mais ce n'est pas le genre des schtroumpfs.


Je suis de l'avis de Sioban et j'opte sans hésiter pour une répétition non grossière : _zut de zut_, _flûte de flûte_, etc.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis de l'avis de Sioban et j'opte sans hésiter pour une répétition non grossière : _zut de zut_, _flûte de flûte_, etc.


Moi aussi, mais à choisir, je vote pour le "crotte de crotte" de Karine parce que:
a) c'est plus imagé
b) c'est bien adapté au style enfantin ("crotte" est une sorte de "fausse grossièreté")
c) des trois, il me semble que c'est la seule qui est couramment répétée.


----------



## Nicomon

sioban said:


> Ici je traduirais par "espèce de sale brute".


Encore ici... .   sioban me semble avoir fait une maîtrise en langage schtroumpf. 

Pour ce qui est de  _schtroumpf de schtroumpf _, il y a des tas d'expressions non grossières sur *ce fil* 
par ex. associer :  _flûte de zut_.   Ou encore (bien qu'on n'a plus la répétition de l'original) : _nom d'un petit bonhomme _! (qui me semble approprié pour un schtroumpf)

Mais comme chimel, je vote aussi pour la suggestion de Karine (salut ).  J'imagine très bien un enfant dire _crotte de crotte _.


----------



## sioban

Nicomon said:


> Encore ici... .   sioban me semble avoir fait une maîtrise en langage schtroumpf.



Eh oui je suis schtroumpfement calée en Schtroumpf! En tout cas j'ai lu tous les albums parus pendant mon enfance.



Nicomon said:


> Pour ce qui est de « schtroumpf de schtroumpg » , il y a des tas d'expressions non grossières sur ce fil
> par ex. associer :  _flûte de zut_.   Ou encore (bien qu'on n'a plus la répétition de l'original) : _nom d'un petit bonhomme _! (qui me semble approprié pour un schtroumpf)



Là je ne suis pas d'accord, car on rencontre souvent "Nom d'un petit schtroumpf!" dans les albums des Schtroumpfs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> par ex. associer :  _flûte de zut_.


S'il fallait en associer deux, j'emploierais plutôt _et_ que _de_ : _flûte *et* zut !_


----------



## Nicomon

sioban said:


> Là je ne suis pas d'accord, car on rencontre souvent "Nom d'un petit schtroumpf!" dans les albums des Schtroumpfs.


  Mon erreur.    Je maîtrise mieux l'anglais - ou le français québécois - que le schtroumpf. 

MC, tu as bien raison.  C'est _zut de zut !  _ou _flûte *et* zut_ !  À moins de dire :  _Flûte de zut de zut de flûte !_ 

Cela dit, je préfère encore la solution enfantine de Karine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Re,

Et comme la liste des substitutions possibles s'allonge, pour « bande de schtroumpfs », je dirais « bande de lâches »... 
(et idem, « sale brute » pour l'autre).


----------



## ebilsai

Merci tout le monde, je peux bien dire que mon français s'enrichir 

A+ sur un autre sujet de schtroumpf ^^


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Mon opischtroumpf est que oui, vous avez tous schtroumpfement raison.


----------



## Syayae

Pour moi je suis tout-a-fait d'accord avec JeanDeSponde, les enfants comprendront tout simplement si en dit schtroumpf dans une phrase non pas par la signifiance mais plutot par le contexte ce qui est la facon dans laquelle nous avons tous appris nos langues maternelles.   En Anglais en dira quelque chose comme, smurf of smurfs ou holy smurfs of smurfs ou simplement Holy smurfs. Je crois que vous ferais mieux de regarder au contexte.  Mais je suis pas francophone peut-etre que ca sera mieux de suivre les conseilles qu'ils vous ont donnes.  je m'excuse si je me suis trompee du grammaire. Bon chance Ebilsai


----------

